# Moving from Giant to Canondale



## bimmerhitman (Sep 1, 2012)

I currently have a Giant OCR1 and love the bike, but want to upgrade to something new. I want to move to a Canondale and am thinking a CAAD10 3. Is moving to this bike a next logical step for an upgrade to the OCR1? I am currently cycling only 16 miles per ride as I am getting back into shape (15lbs lost so far) and want to get back up to riding 20-25 per ride and more. I have no plans on racing but would like to work up to some charity rides. Any thoughts and recommendations are much appreciated.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Take a look at both caad10 & supersix and go for a test ride then decide which bike to chhose.


----------



## bimmerhitman (Sep 1, 2012)

As far as I can tell, the main diference between the Supersix and CAAD10 is that the Supersix is full carbon and the 10 is alum. My budget is $2000 and can get a 10 3 with Ultegra for $1999. The Supersix will be a bit more and it has 105. I have 105 on my Giant now and thought it would be more of an upgrade for me to move to Ultegra as opposed to full carbon with the same components I have now. For the riding I am doing, is there a better choice based on my budget? I did ride a 10 5 but the frame was too big as I need a 58 and they did not have one and did not ride a Supersix at the time.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Long rides, no racing, consider a bike with slightly more relaxed (endurance) geometry. These bikes usually have a shorter top tube, taller head tube, longer wheel base, lower bottom bracket and more vertical compliance. You will achieve the same performance on your long rides as you would on a race bike but will be left feeling much more fresh afterwords. YMMV so test ride everything you can before making a decision.

Examples include: Giant Defy Composite, Trek Domane, 'Dale Synapse, Specialized Roubaix/Secteur, Scott CR1, Jamis Xenith Endura......


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

RyleyinSTL said:


> Long rides......


I agree that the OP should take in to consideration race vs relaxed geometry. That being said, unless I missed something, he's only talking about riding up to 20-25 miles. I guess it's all relative, but that's certainly not what I would call a long ride, let alone an "endurance" ride.


----------



## bimmerhitman (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and info. I will take race geometry into consideration as well moving forward. What are your thoughts about ultegra vs 105, as well as full carbon vs aluminum? Also, for clarification, I will be working up to 25 miles as my first goal, and then beyond that, hopefully up to 50. This will not happen overnight obviously, but I also want what will be best once I get there, and not spend $2000 on something that works well now, but may not be best for the future. Perhaps this is a mute point and any Canondale config will suffice, whether it be Synapse Full Carbon or CAAD10.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Mind you that you can't order the frame on Super Six need to purchase the enire bike, in this case you can order the bike with 105 then upgrade grouppo at a later time and sell your parts on eBay.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

Based on your needs 105 would be just fine. It is a very solid groupo particularly in its current form.

Alum vs Carbon....that is going to be personal preference, there are riders that will love one but not the other. For me carbon was hands down the better choice (Domane 5.2), for others it won't be. Shop the $2000 price point for fit, ride quality/handling and groupo first. That should point you in a direction.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

zamboni said:


> Mind you that you can't order the frame on Super Six need to purchase the enire bike, in this case you can order the bike with 105 then upgrade grouppo at a later time and sell your parts on eBay.





RyleyinSTL said:


> Based on your needs 105 would be just fine. It is a very solid groupo particularly in its current form.
> 
> Alum vs Carbon....that is going to be personal preference, there are riders that will love one but not the other. For me carbon was hands down the better choice (Domane 5.2), for others it won't be. Shop the $2000 price point for fit, ride quality/handling and groupo first. That should point you in a direction.


Yep, agree totally with the 105 endorsements. It's a quality gruppo that will reliably get the job done. As for aluminum vs carbon, again I agree it's a personal preference thing. IMHO, fit, geometry and overall bike design are far more important than the choice between the commonly available frame materials. Just for the record, I ride mountainous centuries nearly every weekend on a CAAD10 and have zero complaints about comfort.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

does your LBS not have any 2012s left? 

'12 SuperSix 5 can be had for 1,800
'12 SuperSix 3 can be had for 2,400 <= this is what I bought

I agree that 105 is more than enough, the reason I bought the 3 was the breaks and the wheelset were noticeably better than the tekro breaks and the rs10 wheelset on the 105 bike.


----------



## bimmerhitman (Sep 1, 2012)

I am going this weekend to try both the Supersix(hopeful they have one in a 58) and CAAD10 3. Not sure what they have in regards to frame size and "series," but that is my goal. I will know more when the shop is open on Thurs. They have a 2012 CAAD10 3 in a 58 but are unwilling to sell it less then the 2013 bike. I am hoping they offer something on a 2012 Supersix 4 or the CAAD10 once I am there and talk to the owner. I was blown away they would not move in price. I know next to nothing on the Rival gruppo but assume it will be just fine compared to the 105 or Ultegra?


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

test ride an endurance bike like a cannondale synapse, specialized roubaix or giant defy advance. they are more upright - great for long rides.


----------

